# Apple Remote Desktop connection problem



## nokiauk (Jul 18, 2008)

I am trying to control a Mac situated in a remote location connected via a DSL connection with a static IP.

My admin Mac is in the office behind a firewall.  The required ports (3283 -UDP & TCP, 5900 UDP & TCP) are opened but I still cannot connect to the remote Mac.

If I connect the admin Mac to another DSL line the connection works fine so the firewall is the problem.

If the correct ports are open as above what could be blocking the connection?

Thanks.


----------



## ThomasG33K (Jul 23, 2008)

Have you tried a Ping on the machine you want to connect to? 

Go to terminal and type: "ping <Insert IP Address>"
When you want to end your ping do ctrl + c
If it says it came back with some many seconds then you have access to that machine. If it says it could not come back than you are blocked somehow. Post your results if you can.


----------



## nokiauk (Jul 23, 2008)

Thanks for the reply, Remote Desktop reported machine Pingable but as stealth mode was enabled via the OS X firewall a manual ping did not work.

I have actually solved the problem which was my fault.  I had added the required ports to the main firewall but had placed them in the wrong priority on the group listing and they were in fact still blocked, sorted out the grouping and I can now connect successfully.


----------

